# Marketplace Access



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi
As a member of the TTOC should i be able to access the Marketplace ?
At present when i login it says you are not allowed :?

Regards

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes you should put a post in the TTOC section and they will sort it


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Add your name to below thread and it will be sorted

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=257444


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Chaps [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

